# Hot Flex Vinyl discolouring after pressing



## brooky (Oct 5, 2009)

been using hot flex vinyl for several years now on t-shirts hi-viz but recently done some soft shell jackets, when they are initially pressed they look great, but after several hours they discolour and look as it the colour from the jacket is coming through the vinyl.

anyone know whats causing this and is there anything i can do to stop it.

was thinking of layering it onto a base colour close to the jacket so any discolouring would be covered with the logo i want?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

What were the jackets made of? Did you use the proper vinyl for the garment? it sounds like dye migration you would need a vinyl that stops the dye from bleeding through the vinyl

Subiblock Vinyl has an extra layer of vinyl to prevent this from happening


----------



## brooky (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks for your quick response

the jackets are 93% polyester with 7% elastathene (?), hotflex is suitable for polyester so should be ok. i have quite a bit of hotflex in stock so changing supplier just for these jackets would be a little aukward. 

Do you think using a matching coloured base layer would cure the problem?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

There are several vinyls on the market that are suitable for polyester buy its the dye in the jackets that is causing the problem. 

You want to layer the vinyl?


----------



## brooky (Oct 5, 2009)

in this instance i dont need to layer the vinyl, just thought if i put a base layer, say black on a black jacket it may stop the dye coming through onto the coloured stuff ontop, these are only small logos so its not a real issue the extra materials.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Can you take a picture of the jacket?


----------



## brooky (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would not go with a Black base as it is unlikely that the vinyl color will match the fabric so that you cannot tell.

There are thicker vinyls out on the market that would prevent more of the color migration. I would sample some thicker vinyls and I am sure you will find something that suits your needs.

Have a good day!


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

I would get some special dye migration blocking vinyl if you are planning to use a new brand of vinyl for the job as there's no guarantee that thicker vinyl without the ability will completely block the dye migration.


----------



## brooky (Oct 5, 2009)

cheers guys, any recomendations for dye blocking vinyl in the uk?


----------



## MrsShoe (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi I have had this problem today and I rang my supplier. I was using white flex cut on red polyester. The supplier recommended I use subiblock to stop the ref bleeding through to the white.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

Not been on the forum in quite a while, I've made a rookie mistake and in need of quick advice, it's true what they say... there's always something new to learn.

Today we printed some poly football top, red tops, white flex vinyl and yup there was dye migration, the white is now a pinky/peachy colour. I was aware there are blockout vinyls available but I honestly didn't consider there would be any issues, lesson very harshly learned!

I've ordered some of the blockout vinyl to complete the rest of the job, however, my question is, is there any way to to fix the tops that have already been printed without having to re-layer them with the blockout flex?

I've att a pic of the dye mig.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as we are now severely strapped for time.

Kr,
Raj


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

You may be able to remove the vinyl and then redo the shirt. Acetone (nail polish) removes the vinyl most of the time. however you should check that acetone doesn't destroy your shirt. Dab a little bit on an area that is not very visible to make sure that it doesn't discolor the shirt. 

I am not sure how to get rid of the smell of acetone after you have removed the vinyl.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, I do have some vinyl remover but worry about discolouring the shirts dye so I'm not sure. Just a thought but if I offset the artwork a few mm just enough to cover the pressed logos completely I assume that will completely block out the base layer with the new blockout flex right?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Depends how thick the original vinyl is. Thicker ones may leave some kind of indent.

Most vinyl can be layered, but you might want to check with the vendor you bought the original vinyl from just in case. Some vinyls cannot be layered.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah I considered the indent too. Well thanks for the help it helps to get another opinion, I have some blockout flex arriving tomorrow so will test it out layered and go from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------

